# Spring is sprung - the frogs are back !



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Last year they arrived in droves on the first of March and they are here again, spot on time.

The pond in the garden is full of frogs and spawn and you can hear them croaking even with the windows closed !

Please don't let it freeze and kill them all as it did last year.

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

They certainly are! Saw 2 in the pond yesterday.

Must be Spring again


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

15 very flat frogs on our local road.Managed to assist a few survivors across into the field.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Three separate parts of the UK and the frogs are all doing the same thing on the same day- and, in our case, the same day as they did it last year.

I can think of several reasons why- but equally can argue against each one.

Isn't nature wonderful ?!

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Frogs are about and blackbirds and robins are nest building in my back garden.  Bring it on. 8) 

steve


----------

